# New TV and Sonos sound or play bar



## ikon66 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi

Updating my tech soon and have a question about connectivity ie getting sound to play from TV, DVD & Sky to Sonus please.

After a brief chat with a currys' sales person, she reckons:

DVD to TV HDMI
Sky HD to TV HDMI or optical
TV to Sonos soundbar or playbar (not decided yet) Optical out from TV to Sonus

Is this right please, if not how have others done it?

Cheers


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

Yep playbar or playbase only has optical. It doesn't have hdmi. You can buy an optical to hdmi converter if your Tv does not support optical. Company called flexson sell them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ikon66 (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks for that, so new TVs have optical and or HDMI out for this reason? 

:thumb::thumb:


----------



## alexm3uk (Nov 10, 2006)

Optical from TVs to playbar 

So any input into tv will come from sound bar easy &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## ikon66 (Jul 23, 2008)

Thank you, next step deciding on the TV


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

ikon66 said:


> Thank you, next step deciding on the TV


If you need optical output for the Sonus bar - double check the TV has an optical out. Not all do, some have digital coax out (like aerial port, but has orange inner circle).

Personally I didn't go for a curved screen as unless you are sat directly in front of it, the effect isn't as good and the Ines I looked at suffered bad reflection when compared to flat screens next to them.

Also, from personal experience, I'd recommend John Lewis if they do a TV you want, they'll price match to most 'stores' and I've had superb customer service from them for father in law...


----------



## ikon66 (Jul 23, 2008)

Will remember that

Thank you


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Have you already got the Songs kit? I have the playbar, sub and 2 play 3's and find the set up fantastic.

I have everything connected to my TV via HDMI and the TV is then connected to the Sonos system via optical out, so try and find a TV with an optical out.


----------



## ikon66 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi and thanks

No, not yet. Will be starting with bar/ base and sub tv n DVD player. May add play ones at a later date


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

The full kit with bar or base, sub and rear play 1's is an awesome set up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Interesting as i am toying with a play bar or base. currently got a play one in bedroom and kitchen and really love them


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

The base wasn't out when I bought mine, so I opted for the bar. 

I have it on a flexon stand too which suits really well. I honestly think it's a great bit of kit. Base or bar is up to you but I can thoroughly recommend the bar. 

I have two play 1's set up too for music and they're just amazing speakers.


----------



## Chris9980 (Nov 2, 2014)

We have the bar, actually sitting behind the tv and it is fab, we also use 2 play3's for rears in a surround setup and it's great, got a couple of 1's and a 5 dotted around the house, defo worth their money, awesome kit!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Did you decide between the play bar or play base in the end? I still haven't bought mine yet but am close to pulling the trigger.

I spoke with Sonos and they reckoned that if you have wall mounted tv the wall mount the playbar with it but if you have tv on a stand then playbase would be their suggestion.


----------



## ikon66 (Jul 23, 2008)

Not yet, waiting until new year now but will post when I do. Cheers


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

ikon66 said:


> Not yet, waiting until new year now but will post when I do. Cheers


Ok cool, i am pretty sure i am going to go with the Playbase but will need to double check dimensions and then maybe hold out to see if there are any deals coming up as 645 quid is an awful lot of money to be honest.


----------

